

Infograph your Linkedin Resume with a new Toronto Startup. - ChuckFrank
http://www.vizualize.me/

======
otoburb
The resumé visualizations look beautiful. Certainly adds colour to plain text
representation. Glad to see a Toronto startup coming out strong.

I wonder if there's a way to widget-ize the output for a personal site. It
would seem that folks with a more sizeable online presence (i.e. an actual
personal site) may want to have this show up under their domain as the default
representation of their profile in lieu of a text CV.

